# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  I had a dream.

## clandestine

I was myself, with thick, styled black hair. A NW0.

It was glorious.

----------


## fred970

NW0 doesn't exist.

----------


## clandestine

> NW0 doesn't exist.


 It did in my dreams bro.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I love those dreams. They are the only time you feel 100% relief from MPB (but then I hate waking up)
Have you also had dreams where your MPB is far worse than real life? The only good thing about them is how they actually make you feel better about your real hair when they are over.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I love those dreams. *They are the only time you feel 100% relief from MPB* (but then I hate waking up)
> Have you also had dreams where your MPB is far worse than real life? The only good thing about them is how they actually make you feel better about your real hair when they are over.


 It's true, and that's sad. They say sleep is the cousin of death, so the only way to feel relief of MPB is when you are doing something that is related to death.

Hey even after you wake up, there's still those 10 seconds after waking up that you still feel the dream was real. Then when you fully wake up, that's when you realize, "Oh yeah.....that was just a dream."

----------


## Conpecia

I've been having dreams in which I check my hairline and tons and tons of terminal hairs are growing in front of my receded hair, and you can see a perfect hairline forming. i'm always so pumped in the dream, like i'm a freak responder to minox or something and i'm gonna be cured in a couple months. it's the best ****ing dream and I cannot wait until it's a reality with whatever treatment comes along.

----------


## UK_

When you're sleeping without dreaming... that is what it's like to be dead.

 :Big Grin:  Cool yah?

----------


## UK_

Dreams are an evolutionary survival mechanism, they're left-over brain impulses your mind jumbles together creating different future scenarios so you're able to deal with them in advance.

Ive had some pleasant hair loss dreams but also some God damn nightmares, but no nightmare compares to waking up in the morning and looking at my crown in the mirror.

God damn it I'm on the verge of saying "forget my sex drive I just want my hair back".

----------


## clandestine

Never forget your sex drive bratha; you'll regret the decision.

----------


## UK_

> Never forget your sex drive bratha; you'll regret the decision.


 Propecia is my ultimate pain killer, weeks before I decide to pop a pill or even 0.2mg of a pill I suffer from the most horrible depression which is suddenly alleviated once I have popped the pill.. I dont know why, I know rationally one pill wont do anything but I just feel 100000x better because I know I'm doing atleast _something_ about my situation.

We seriously need to start a TBT Research Initiative into hair loss and it needs to be funded by forum members and other investors.  I really wish Spencer would take this forum to another level by doing something like this.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Propecia is my ultimate pain killer, weeks before I decide to pop a pill or even 0.2mg of a pill I suffer from the most horrible depression which is suddenly alleviated once I have popped the pill.. I dont know why, I know rationally one pill wont do anything but I just feel 100000x better because I know I'm doing atleast _something_ about my situation.


 Wow
I kind of empathize. For my depression/anxiety I used a number of antidepressant drugs & also a benzo, but fin worked better than all of them.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I have had a coup0le of dreams throughout the years where I wake up an NW7(in the dream), and actually crying looking at myself in the mirror in the dream, and when I wake up for real, my eyes are teary.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I have had a coup0le of dreams throughout the years where I wake up an NW7(in the dream), and actually crying looking at myself in the mirror in the dream, and when I wake up for real, my eyes are teary.


 That is brutal man. I have never gone NW7 in a dream....when I have dreams like that it is more like insane diffuse thinning, where ALL my hair is this see-through "downy" stuff, & I stand there inspecting it in the mirror in horror until I wake up

Have you tried anything experimental for AA btw?

----------

